# Difficult situation, I need some help please.



## kimbo (19/12/14)

Hi

I my dealings with China this last few months i was approached by Pallas and offered a sales possession with them.
After weeks of explaining how everything works and so everything is set up now. I am very exited because i have not worked for a salary for over 20 years.

The difficult part is how will it impact my forum life?

I will not do any reviews for Pallas, the samples i get from them i will pass on to an experienced and respected vaper to use for some time and do a review for me.

My other reviews: I would like to continue them and i make a promise today that i will not be bias but a good product will get a good review but a bad product will get a bad review.

I dont know if the forum will trust me to do reviews, if not i will stop the review.

I will not sell to the public and i will not do any more group buy's to Pallas. I will talk to the retailers and if we can come to an agreement they will stock the products.

I will give this job a go for the next month and see if it is for me and take it from there.

This forum became my family, and i always turn to my family for help. 

So can i have your input please

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## abdul (19/12/14)

Go for it bud, this is a good opportunity to take.
All the best with this @kimbo

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/12/14)

Go for it @kimbo! That's very exciting and brilliant that you have a job! When you are ready just sign up as a vendor and promote your stuff in that forum! 

Congrats!


----------



## kimbo (19/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Go for it @kimbo! That's very exciting and brilliant that you have a job! When you are ready just sign up as a vendor and promote your stuff in that forum!
> 
> Congrats!



Thank you Rob, coming from you it meens a lot


----------



## Riddle (19/12/14)

Awesome @kimbo ... really good opportunity ... All the best for this venture

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (19/12/14)

Sounds like an awesome opportunity. You will be working in an industry that you clearly have much love for. How many of us can say that about our jobs. Good luck and all of the best.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ollie (19/12/14)

Give it horns @kimbo 

Best of luck with this new venture.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (19/12/14)

I am exited on your behalf @kimbo, and as the others said; go for it!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (19/12/14)

Awesomeness! Go for it - opportunities like this don't come every day

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (19/12/14)

grab the opportunity with both hands bud!!!

good luck

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (19/12/14)

Sounds good @kimbo. All the best.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (19/12/14)

I think I speak for everyone when I say that we trust you in regard to reviews - telling it like it is . 

You are a highly valued member of this community and this is fantastic news! Good luck with this new chapter

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## ESH (19/12/14)

@free3dom You have always been forthright in your posts, experience has taught me that this is something that is usually deeply ingrained in ones personality, case en pointe this very post.

When opportunity knocks, open the door and see what is there.
All the best

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Jimbo (19/12/14)

Sounds like a great opportunity for you @kimbo 
Best of luck with your decision and like mentioned earlier in this thread, you have the passion for Vaping so why not make a living from what you love.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (19/12/14)

Congrats on the job man! You better be unbiased because after taking your advice on getting the rose and using it for the last month I love this thing so much, I'm likely to believe anything you tell me lol. Awesome news that we'll be able to get the Pallas stuff locally. All the best with the new job!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (19/12/14)

Thank you everyone, means a lot that i can turn to my "family", you give me so much encouragement that all the doubts i have is gone

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## BhavZ (19/12/14)

Good luck Kimbo, I know you will make a success of it and I look forward to all the new goodies that will be coming into SA and especially looking forward to all the new reviews you will be posting.


----------



## kimbo (19/12/14)

BhavZ said:


> Good luck Kimbo, I know you will make a success of it and I look forward to all the new goodies that will be coming into SA and especially looking forward to all the new reviews you will be posting.


 Thank you

Yea this will add some to the review budget

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## hands (19/12/14)

nice one kimbo. good luck and all the best

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (19/12/14)

Been out the whole day -

As others have said @kimbo - I agree - go for it and make the most of it!
Am also excited for you !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Oupa (19/12/14)

Well done @kimbo ! All the best with the position!


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (19/12/14)

Doooooo eeeeeeet @kimbo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (19/12/14)

Awesome stuff @kimbo Im so stoked for you, congratulations on the new venture and all the best here on out, I'm looking forward to your reviews.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba (19/12/14)

Awesome news @kimbo !  Go for it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stephen Rowley (19/12/14)

Good luck with your adventure, if you need any thing give us a shout, I am sure we could pass on any info you require relating to this business, feel free to contact me any time , should you require it

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (19/12/14)

I think you should jump on it, You're right where I want to be.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA (19/12/14)

Way to go! 

Why don't I have a price list yet?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Vincent (19/12/14)

That's great news @kimbo, I'm sure you will knock it out the park. I'm of the opinion that having some local representation for these products can only be a good thing. I wish you the best of luck!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (19/12/14)

Great news @kimbo, I know you're going to rock this!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster (19/12/14)

@kimbo, The only thing that I can say is that you deserve nothing less then this (I red this and hope what I am trying to say is not getting lost in translation, but just encase it does what I am trying to say is, If you don't do this we will hide your Reo). Balls to the wall bud.
You know we are only a forum post away if you ever need any help.
Best of luck and I really hope the opportunity delivers.

P.S Remember me when it comes to testing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel (19/12/14)

It is a rarity that one can do something you have a passion about and earn an income doing it , so if it has not yet been said DO IT

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (19/12/14)

Kimbo. Buddy, i really dont know you all that well, but i stick with the majority on this one, you trully have found a passion and who pray tell are any of your family (thats us btw) to stop you in following your passion and turning it into something bigger than your dreams. Go for it bud, go and do your family proud! 


Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## AllenKobe (22/12/14)

hi,good luck to you!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (24/12/14)

Go for it @kimbo ! 
Can't wait to see what you bring in.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## JW Flynn (24/12/14)

kimbo said:


> Hi
> 
> I my dealings with China this last few months i was approached by Pallas and offered a sales possession with them.
> After weeks of explaining how everything works and so everything is set up now. I am very exited because i have not worked for a salary for over 20 years.
> ...


Congrats man, I hope you make a killing at the new job... hopefully it does not keep you so busy that we dont see you here anymore, hehe... But good luck with the new venture... Only dealt with you once in my short time on the forum and it was awesome.. picking up my massive atty soon, hehe but from following the forum a bit now I could see you had a big impact...

Chat later dude... have a good one

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar (24/12/14)

all the best @kimbo

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

